# O Come Little Children



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mormon Tabernacle Choir / Orchestra at Temple Square
O Come Little Children

Release Date October 6, 2017
Duration01:19:22
Genre
Holiday
Classical
Religious
Styles
Holidays
Recording DateDecember 8, 2016 - December 10, 2016
Recording Location
Conference Center in Salt Lake City, Utah

3.5

Also available on DVD/Digital download.
I think I will buy the digital download for family and friends as it's very neutral. (OK for the none classical listeners.)


----------

